# Option to add notes to programs / Program Bookmarks.



## Supermike (Jan 18, 2006)

I would like recording tags.
What do I mean by recording tags?

Well, quite often I decide to green light ("keep until I delete") a program after I'm done watching it. Usually because there is some small part of it I want to either take a closer look at, or show to a friend. For example: A 4 second clip on Christopher Walken near my hometown in the newscast, or a really funny commerical.

Anyway, most of the time I go to clear out old programs and completely forget why I had kept them. So I wish there were a way to tag notes onto programs I've recorded. It could be another item in the menu for each recording. Users could enter notes using the remote and maybe through Tivo Desktop. Eventually I'd like to see them add support for USB keyboards, but that's a separate issue.

And while we're at it. Program bookmarks would be nice. The ability to jump to a very specific spot in a program. My dvd player software on my PC has this feature and its great.That might be a little harder to do with the remote, but again, if I added a note to a program, the note could refere to a bookmark in the show and I can go right to the spot I want to see. So I could for example say to my mother, "Yes the guy in the background of this ad looks like Uncle Lester"

Thoughts?


----------

